# 2007 Mercier Draco AL Question



## tordahle (Apr 11, 2004)

2007 Mercier Draco AL 
I can't find a geometry chart, I am looking at a 62" and I wonder what the headtube length is, what the top tube length is and is the 62" is center to top?
Also I am wondering if all the parts and wheels are 2007?

Anyone have one and like theirs??

Thanks, Tor


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

tordahle said:


> 2007 Mercier Draco AL
> I can't find a geometry chart, I am looking at a 62" and I wonder what the headtube length is, what the top tube length is and is the 62" is center to top?
> Also I am wondering if all the parts and wheels are 2007?
> 
> ...


geometry is here... http://www.cyclesmercier.com/geometry.html .... I dont have a Draco, but have a Mercier Serpens and love it...bikes are good value for the dollar...good luck!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

tordahle said:


> 2007 Mercier Draco AL
> I can't find a geometry chart, I am looking at a 62" and I wonder what the headtube length is, what the top tube length is and is the 62" is center to top?
> Also I am wondering if all the parts and wheels are 2007?
> 
> ...


I would be a little concerned about buying a bike that clearly does not stick with the technology belief of the company.

From the Cycles Mercier web site:

"Double Butted High Grade Aluminum frames when combined with carbon fiber can produce a very light frame that is also very comfortable. CyclesMercier *strongly* believes that any Aluminum Road Frame *must* be combined with a Carbon Fiber Fork *plus* Carbon Fiber seatpost or rear seat stays. With the proper mix of front *and* rear Carbon Fiber, the usual aluminum harshness is smoothed out while maintaining the advantage of super light weight"


Edit: 

My mistake! I see that the Draco comes with a CF seat post. That should make it ride smooth as butter.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

tordahle said:


> 2007 Mercier Draco AL
> I can't find a geometry chart, I am looking at a 62" and I wonder what the headtube length is, what the top tube length is and is the 62" is center to top?
> Also I am wondering if all the parts and wheels are 2007?
> 
> ...


And oh...I forgot to mention...dont pay attention to Lifelover...he is just mad at the world and loves to spew venom. Doesnt have a bikes direct bike, but loves to slam them. Anyway, someone with some "helpful" advice will hopefully get back to you soon...have a great day. Chris


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

Lifelover said:


> I would be a little concerned about buying a bike that clearly does not stick with the technology belief of the company.
> 
> From the Cycles Mercier web site:
> 
> ...


 Jumped into that one with a little bit TOO MUCH gusto... and look what happened!


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks like the same frame as my Serpens. It doesn't ride any harsher than my vintage steel Giant. It's much lighter and faster though.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

denmikseb said:


> Jumped into that one with a little bit TOO MUCH gusto... and look what happened!


Your too short for the joke! :thumbsup:


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

I have one. 
I couldn't help you with your sizing but the top tube is longer that what was speced. I believe it stated like 53 but actually a 54 for a size 52. Also, it is measured from bb to top of seat tube. I was a bit stretched out because of the longer than I usually ride toptube. 
On the ride, the Columbus Zona tubing gave a comfortable ride except on really chattery bumps. This is comparing to steel and Ti. The handling was on the stable side, not slow, not just as quick as other bikes some riders find nervous.
The parts are all Dura Ace including the brakes but the cassette was a 12-25 instead of the 12-27 as speced. I wouldn't know if they are 2007 but the drivetrain was all DA 10 speed. The bike came nicely packed with complete brochure and the boxed accessories included pedals, a spare derailleur hanger, a tool for the bb.
I liked the bike but moved all the parts into a new frame I bought recently. Sometimes I missed the Mercier's stable handling though.


----------



## tordahle (Apr 11, 2004)

*Thanks. I still can't find the info*

Thanks for your replies. Glad you liked your bike.

The Mercier link does not show geometry for a 62 cm not a head tube length.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

tordahle said:


> Thanks for your replies. Glad you liked your bike.
> 
> The Mercier link does not show geometry for a 62 cm not a head tube length.


if you cant find the exact geometry, send a private message to Mike with bikes direct...he is the owner...he can get you an exact measurement. His screen name is "bikesdirect".


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

tordahle said:


> Thanks for your replies. Glad you liked your bike.
> 
> The Mercier link does not show geometry for a 62 cm not a head tube length.


Here is the geo for the Alum bikes. It does not give head tube length/extension.

However it is (at least calims to be) a level TT and the extension on Midlifes' bike is most likely the same through out all the sizes.

It should get you close.

Call BD and ask!:thumbsup:


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Call BD and ask!:thumbsup:


As Lifelover knows, Bikes Direct does not have a contact number...so do like I said and send Mike a private message direct. He will get back to you quickly. Good luck...let me know if you need any other info...Chris


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

tennis5 said:


> ...Bikes Direct does not have a contact number...



Well than maybe he should try and call Mercier directly. Any good bike manufacture will have a technical department that could handle this type of question. Right?:thumbsup:


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Well than maybe he should try and call Mercier directly. Any good bike manufacture will have a technical department that could handle this type of question. Right?:thumbsup:


youre not even worth the effort...:thumbsup:


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

No contact number? I've used this number (904) 252-8881 to contact BD.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

rogerstg said:


> No contact number? I've used this number (904) 252-8881 to contact BD.


Hi Roger..I realize there is a contact number within these threads, but as far as I know there are no contact numbers on either the BD or Mercier site...Lifelover knows that...he knows everything about them...who knows, he may work for them (lol), but he was simply trying to incite flames...or as he has said in the Lounge, bait the hook for the Moto fools. The best choice is to contact Mike directly by PM on this forum...it always gets a quick response...thanks for adding the number to the thread Roger...C


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

tordahle said:


> Also I am wondering if all the parts and wheels are 2007?
> 
> Thanks, Tor


Parts should be current year.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

tennis5 said:


> ...or as he has said in the Lounge, bait the hook for the Moto fools....C



While that maybe my intent, I would love for you to link where I said that.


----------

